# Farm Name - need opinions



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

We are a Christian family, so I wanted to know what you thought about the potential name of our farm. I am thinking of calling it *6th Day Farm* (Acres, Fields, etc.) because God created the beasts of the field on the 6th day. I know it's truly up to us as to what we call our farm, but a little help/critism never hurt. Let me know what you think.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

There already is a Sixth Day Farm, so you might want to consider something else if you're planning on making it legal. I didn't check acres or fields, but you can do that with a simple google search.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I like the name, but you need to think about how many times over the next few years that you will have to explain it.:happy0035:


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

i love that name but if someone already has it what about "The 6th day miracle farm


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

God's little acre farm


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

How about using your favorite Proverb or other verse some how?


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

Mironsfarm said:


> i love that name but if someone already has it what about "The 6th day miracle farm


That's a possibility - thanks!!


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

How about 'All Ears Farm'...then you could sell corn and make millions.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

But, she couldn't have LaMancha goats.


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

Rechellef said:


> That's a possibility - thanks!!



no problem...... :thumb: glad you liked it


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

You might want to go with a favorite proverb or verse.

I went with Arbre Sage Farm because no one else in any of the registries had anything like it. Folks don't ask about the name, because it is easily assumed to just be a pretty name. Like a subdivision in the middle of the Arizona desert named "Rippling Lakes". No lakes anywhere in sight, but it is a pretty name for a housing project.

However, folks WILL ask about "6th Day" anything.....and how they feel about the answer can do you harm or good. 

Other Christians will go "oh, how nice" if they actually ask because they honestly don't know....or they will feel that they are stupid that they DIDN'T get it without asking. I don't know about you, but I wouldn't want to start any visit, or new acquaintance (figuring an old acquaintance would already know the answer) with inadvertently making my guests feel stupid. That is a risk you might have to take.

On non-Christians asking about the meaning if they don't know....well, most non-Christians I have met are pretty virulent about NOT getting preached to.... and see just about ANYTHING as someone attempting to push religion down their throats. They may feel that you chose the name ONLY to get people to ask that question and to therefore open up the opportunity to preach at them when they didn't come to get preached to, they came for goats. (Or chickens, or grass, or whatever else) It could start business or commercial dealings out on a bad foot.

I don't think naming your farm/ranch/herd after something Biblical is a bad idea....I think you might have better luck making it less obscure, though. What about "Jesus is Lord Farms"?


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Ligament Lane
ShangriLa-mancha
Golden Streets of Teats
Goatshanna in the Highest Farm
OberHeavenli
Song of Saanen
Ecclesiasteats Lane


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

^^ My mind can be a scary place to play


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I *really* like Song of Saanen.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

cjb said:


> Ligament Lane
> ShangriLa-mancha
> Golden Streets of Teats
> Goatshanna in the Highest Farm
> ...


CJB on a roll, grab up Song of Saanen while you can!


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

6th Creative Day Farm. 
6th Creation Farm. 
I didn't see any others on Google and I think more self explanatory titile.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

cjb said:


> Golden Streets of Teats


:clap: :bow: :rotfl: ound: :hysterical:

This, of course, proves two things:

1. It is kidding season.
2. Sleep deprivation makes one silly.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

cjb said:


> Ligament Lane
> ShangriLa-mancha


I love these two,LOL 

Song of Saanen is actually pretty cool.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

cjb said:


> Ligament Lane
> ShangriLa-mancha
> *Golden Streets of Teats*
> Goatshanna in the Highest Farm
> ...


:smiley-laughing013::smiley-laughing013::smiley-laughing013::smiley-laughing013:

Too funny!!!!


We changed the name of our farm and I chose something semi-Biblical and I explained on our website the meaning and why I chose it. That clears up any one asking.  

When you find a name you might like, see if the name is already taken with a domain name registry finder. That way you can see if your choice of names is taken. When you do find one you like, register it quick so you have full dibs on it. I was blessed that mine wasn't taken.


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

cjb said:


> Ligament Lane
> ShangriLa-mancha
> Golden Streets of Teats
> Goatshanna in the Highest Farm
> ...


Gosh - I love your mind - the teats one (I love it) I think might make folks want to stop out of curiosity although the Saanen one fits too because that is what we have.


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

How about *"Created (or Creation) Caprine Acres" *(although the sheep, chickens, and donkey are left out of that one)? DH would have a fit if I did "Golden Streets of Teats, although I think it's genius!!:bouncy:


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I like "Creation Caprine Acres". That lets people know exactly where you are coming from without any ambiguity. 

Are you sure you can't talk your DH into "Golden Streets of Teats"?

You could have, as a motto, "We shall have no udders before Him...."


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

CaliannG said:


> You could have, as a motto, "We shall have no udders before Him...."



ound:ound:


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

FWIW, as a "non Church type Person" whenever I come across a website for a farm, breeder ect, I get kinda turned off if the website has an overly religion type theme. This goes also for the name of the farm. If you are into the farm as a hobby, go for the religious theme, if your are trying to make a profit, be a little more ambiguous with the name. Again this is just my opinion. You can create a name that shows your faith, without being overly pretentious, (such as Creation Acres) without alienating future customers.


----------



## Tawnya (Jan 27, 2011)

I have 2 questions:

1. How do you find out if a name is already taken?

2. How do you register a name?


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

"Esther-us Acres" (estrus)


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Deuteatonomy Acres

The New Jerusaanen

Forget it - I lost the creativity. It was but a brief window.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Lambentations?


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I like "Creation Acres". Also like "Kingdom Acres" or "Grace Acres"

"Acres" could certainly be replaced with "Farm", "Lane" etc.


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

Song of Saanen was almost it, but now we have LaMachas too. How about Udderly Joyful Lane or Joyful Noise Acres (this fits because our donkey brays often).


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

Love all this creativity flowing!  

Our farm is Royal Valley Farms, more general, but if people ask, they get the story of 'Royal" meaning we are all children of a KING.  And all of our kids names turned out to be meanings of royal things, pretty cool! 

Good luck with your name, it's fun and frustrating to think of but it pays off in the end.


----------



## JJFarmer (Mar 10, 2011)

I always thought "Land of Milk and Honey" would be a good name. Our little farm got it's name because our friends and family got into the habit of calling us John and Jane Farmer. So we just went with it. That's all we're known as now days.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Oh, I like "Jouful Noise Acres" a lot! That's awesome. I was trying to think of something worship-oriented.

That has my voice... although I really liked Golden Streets of Teats, myself.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Joyful Noise has my vote.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Joyful Noise Acres is being used already too. All you have to do is type it into google to see if someone is using it. It might not matter at all, but if someone has that name legally, they can make you change it. If that happens several years down the road, it could be quite a pain in the neck.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

The Bleating Horns of Jericho?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

beccachow said:


> The Bleating Horns of Jericho?


Ha Ha Ha...I'll bet that one's not taken!!!!


----------

